# Sykes



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Going to try my hand at sheephead tomorrow anybody going to out there in the morning?


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

i will be out looking for those mullet if you will if you see any over that way post it for me


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Will do Jesse.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheephead 1 me 00000 I fished from about 10:00 till 3:30 got a few taps but could never hook up then everything stopped no pinfish no pigfish not even a cat. Nobody on the bridge was catching anything. Jesse I talked to a cast netter on the way off, he said he hasn't seen any.


----------

